# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Omega labs

## stackedbro

Has anyone tried this I just had other testosterone enanthate that was underdosed. I heard bad things about omega labs but I need to continue my cycle by injecting tommorow. I was wondering your personal experience with this company.

----------


## slfmade

Never Tried Them But I Havent Heard Anything PosTive In Quite A While.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> has anyone tried this i just had other testosterone enanthate that was underdosed. I heard bad things about omega labs but i need to continue my cycle by injecting tommorow. I was wondering your personal experience with this company.


junk!!!

----------


## marcus300

Don't buy or use anything from Omega Labs, do a search there is a big thread on it by Ronnie

----------


## stackedbro

> Don't buy or use anything from Omega Labs, do a search there is a big thread on it by Ronnie


Well I don't understand so should I just not even start it? What if I take it until I find a new one because I just can't stop I'm mid cycle

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Well I don't understand so should I just not even start it? What if I take it until I find a new one because I just can't stop I'm mid cycle


That would have to be your call. If you bought from someone, you could tell that person you want some other brand, but I have found people selling products like that do not have quality products.

----------


## stackedbro

> That would have to be your call. If you bought from someone, you could tell that person you want some other brand, but I have found people selling products like that do not have quality products.


Is it usually completely bunk or underdosed

----------


## marcus300

> Is it usually completely bunk or underdosed


Why didn't you do a search like I told you to do? 

It's crap don't use that shite 

Seeing that your that lazy to do the search read this 
http://forums.steroid.com/discussion...mega-labs.html

----------


## stackedbro

> Why didn't you do a search like I told you to do?
> 
> It's crap don't use that shite
> 
> Seeing that your that lazy to do the search read this
> http://forums.steroid.com/discussion...mega-labs.html


No I'm not lazy i actually have already seen that. It's just that I didn't know the bad reputation it had when I purchased it. And I really don't have any other access to other gear. So I was wishfully thinking someone would post something positive about that company.

----------


## slfmade

> No I'm not lazy i actually have already seen that. It's just that I didn't know the bad reputation it had when I purchased it. And I really don't have any other access to other gear. So I was wishfully thinking someone would post something positive about that company.


Nope. Nothing positive. Also look at it this way...if a company is to cheap to put in some test powder what makes you think they spend the extra money to be sterile. You'll wish you had listened when you get an abscess.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> No I'm not lazy i actually have already seen that. It's just that I didn't know the bad reputation it had when I purchased it. And I really don't have any other access to other gear. So I was wishfully thinking someone would post something positive about that company.


Unfortunately there products are junk and there lab is not sanitary, so there are risks involved with taking basically dirty product. it is just better not to take anything if you cannot get quality. Marcus is telling you straight up so there is not going to be an option of their stuff being good. You probably ordered off the internet and a refund is not an option. These companies know if you order from the net you are desperate and generally not aware of their crap or you would not order from them. This forum is for educational purposes only and help make people aware. So a Elite Hall of Famer is giving you good advice through much knowledge and research. Hoping for the answer you want will not change what you have.

----------


## marcus300

> No I'm not lazy i actually have already seen that. It's just that I didn't know the bad reputation it had when I purchased it. And I really don't have any other access to other gear. So I was wishfully thinking someone would post something positive about that company.


Even if someone did post something positive you don't just take one members advice, read the thread its full of information regarding Omega. Listen to them majority...The company is total crap and its just dirty fake gear - I cant put it any clearer

----------


## BG

I rather shoot rat piss, atleast I know what was in it.

----------


## stackedbro

> Even if someone did post something positive you don't just take one members advice, read the thread its full of information regarding Omega. Listen to them majority...The company is total crap and its just dirty fake gear - I cant put it any clearer


Got it. Thanks.

----------


## stackedbro

> Unfortunately there products are junk and there lab is not sanitary, so there are risks involved with taking basically dirty product. it is just better not to take anything if you cannot get quality. Marcus is telling you straight up so there is not going to be an option of their stuff being good. You probably ordered off the internet and a refund is not an option. These companies know if you order from the net you are desperate and generally not aware of their crap or you would not order from them. This forum is for educational purposes only and help make people aware. So a Elite Hall of Famer is giving you good advice through much knowledge and research. Hoping for the answer you want will not change what you have.


I actually ordered it from someone I know. But damn. I mean worse case ill have to start my pct in 10 more days if I can't find anythings else. Is it that bad to wait a week for the injection if I can find it next week. Or am I better off just post cycling after a quick 5 week cycle in your opinion.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> I actually ordered it from someone I know. But damn. I mean worse case ill have to start my pct in 10 more days if I can't find anythings else. Is it that bad to wait a week for the injection if I can find it next week. Or am I better off just post cycling after a quick 5 week cycle in your opinion.


I am not sure that i understand your question? Are you saying that you are going to try to obtain product in the next 10 days, meaning that you are due to inject now? Your pct would vary on your age, what you are cycling, if this is your first cycle?

----------


## stackedbro

> I am not sure that i understand your question? Are you saying that you are going to try to obtain product in the next 10 days, meaning that you are due to inject now? Your pct would vary on your age, what you are cycling, if this is your first cycle?


Just testosterone enanthate yes I'm due for my next injection tommorow but won't get ahold of it till beginning next week. Yes this is my first cycle.
I already have my pct prepared.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Just testosterone enanthate yes I'm due for my next injection tommorow but won't get ahold of it till beginning next week. Yes this is my first cycle.
> I already have my pct prepared.


If it were me i would just wait until you obtained the test and continue on with your cycle. If you think about it we are talking about your cycle being on Omega anyways.

----------


## stackedbro

> If it were me i would just wait until you obtained the test and continue on with your cycle. If you think about it we are talking about your cycle being on Omega anyways.


My first vial was not with omega labs. It had no label. And was underdosed I just got a blood test and my test was at 1500. With 500 mg a week. I can get test by next week. I think the best choice is just to skip an injection and continue next week because of the long ester that enanthate is

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> My first vial was not with omega labs. It had no label. And was underdosed I just got a blood test and my test was at 1500. With 500 mg a week. I can get test by next week. I think the best choice is just to skip an injection and continue next week because of the long ester that enanthate is


Go with that

----------


## < <Samson> >

Ugggh, I hate UGL shit. . . Good bad great, who fvcking knows. You can be shooting fvcking olive oil and not even know it.


Up to you bro


I'm a douche bag when it comes to this shit. If I have it, I'll shoot it - - - Shit, I had dirty gear that I just ran through a filter and still shot it.

Not the smartest shit, I know. . . . But, where do you draw the line when you are buying and already shooting a unknown substance.

----------


## unixpro

Sigh... another omega thread.

Tell that mexican bastard to refund you that piece of crap, the only thing omega has thats not fake is their HCG , and its prob not 10000 IU like they advertise.

----------


## Oleg83

I saw another new interessting thing. Long time Omega Labs was sponsor for safebuy-steroids but this month the banner was removed...somebody knows whats going on?

----------


## base4291ball

I didn't read this whole thread but one of the best ways to tell if gear is real or fake is if the batch, exp date, etc... Is stamped on and not printed with the label. It's a better chance it being legit if it's stamped on than if it's printed with the label.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

well, crap. Just got my gear from a "trusted source" (you know the old - "he always does me right and his gear is super-legit" thing) and it turns out to be omega. Anything new on omega or is the consensus that it is still worthless?

----------


## EasyDoesIt

Get your money back friend. The quicker you ask the faster you get it.Tell him you didn't need him to get junk for you. If you wanted junk gear you could have bought omega online yourself. Don't let him tell you he will trade it for something else either. Guys like that do not have good sources, so he will just trade it out for some other crap.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

thanks, easy. That's the plan. Too bad because the packaging was impressive. Shrink wrapped, security sealed, holographic stickers, lot and batch numbers, etc. Regardless, I don't care if it's fda certified pharm grade gold medal - If the vets here say its shit, I ain't shooting it.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> thanks, easy. That's the plan. Too bad because the packaging was impressive. Shrink wrapped, security sealed, holographic stickers, lot and batch numbers, etc. Regardless, I don't care if it's fda certified pharm grade gold medal - If the vets here say its shit, I ain't shooting it.


Yeah they use impressive packaging to make you think it's good.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

Somebody said their Pregnyl is legit. Your thoughts?

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

nvmd - Marcus' post said "don't buy anything" from them. Clear enough. its all going back.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> nvmd - Marcus' post said "don't buy anything" from them. Clear enough. its all going back.


Yeah there lab sanitation dirty. I don't buy anything from anyone who under doses or fakes any of their products. JUST CAN'T BE TRUSTED.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

a big "thanks" to easy and everybody else. If it wasn't for you, I'd have used this crap. I'd way rather be disappointed now than sick later.

----------


## base4291ball

> a big "thanks" to easy and everybody else. If it wasn't for you, I'd have used this crap. I'd way rather be disappointed now than sick later.


Might not get you sick but for sure just wouldn't do crap. Might of well as bought some test booster, MuscleTech, from Walmart lol

----------


## THE SOURSE

> Has anyone tried this I just had other testosterone enanthate that was underdosed. I heard bad things about omega labs but I need to continue my cycle by injecting tommorow. I was wondering your personal experience with this company.


Thats not original Omega.

----------


## NACH3

> Thats not original Omega.


And you know this how?!

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Thats not original Omega.


This is a really old thread and that is the original garbage Omega. Why would anyone want to copy junk anyways. Don't waste your time attempting to give that credibility! *"THE SOURSE". NEW MEMBER!*

----------

